# Headlights not working, help!



## drducttape (Aug 17, 2005)

My headlights are not working, if I turn the lights on and off for a while I can get one low beam on the passenger side to light up.

I have pulled the switch out of the steering column and cleaned it up and ran a circuit tester through it and it functions properly.

Are there relays on this circuit that could be sticking?

Thanks in advance!

T-


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

What year??.....Sounds like a bad switch by your description. Have you tried wiggling the headlamp connectors and wiring behind them to see if the lights come on & off?


----------



## drducttape (Aug 17, 2005)

Got it figured out...

Had an alternator problem and it must have overcharged the system and blown the lights out. They are new and when I checked them the filament seemed to be OK, but it burned the side of the filament.. anywho, I think the switch was part of the problem before I cleaned it up and the alternator burned out the bulbs to add to the confusion..

Alternator is replaced, switch is rebuilt and new bulbs again, we are good to go.

Thanks for the advise.

T-


----------

